# Martin Archery's New Logo Press Release



## Bonecutterx (Oct 12, 2013)

I like that.


----------



## Mellowfellow (Oct 28, 2013)

yep, awesome.


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

That is Great news and it sounds like there are going to give it a real go.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Good news for an Awesome brand. It would have been sad to see Martin go... I wish you success!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks good!. :thumbs_up


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

Very nice logo, I like that:thumbs_up


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks more modern, I like it. What is the badging going to look like on the bows?


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I like it....clean, crisp, professional.


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Glad they are back


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Great to see Martin is hear to stay. 
Good luck and can't wait to check out the Martin booth at the ATA show.


----------



## Pete Tosi (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice! My Fire Cat 400 been a rock.


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

Taking things in the right direction, new logo new attitude, and soon new bows...


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

That is a fantastic logo. Very cool.


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

You already have great bows(I have 6 of them)now just pay attention to small details and get better limbs.


----------



## JayC (Jun 28, 2012)

I love the new logo!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

New logo rocks....now on to better times!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

The logo does look really nice, now time to get those new bows out.


----------



## Mike Szar (Jun 21, 2013)

Can't wait to see what's to come!

Mike


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks good, all the best!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Like it!


----------



## GLo1982 (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks Great, Wish the company the best.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Very exciting stuff! Best of luck to Martin!!


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Great to see things rolling again. I like the logo, and look forward to meeting you guys at the trade shows.


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

Logo looks good


----------



## lovebumper_2020 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a 1982 martin bow,, I am now saving up for the NEW GENERATION BOW 2014


----------



## brae (Aug 9, 2013)

very nice pumped to see the new bows


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

congrats on a great new logo,looking good.


----------



## ridgeline32 (Jul 29, 2008)

looks good. glad martin is staying in the bizz.got my start in archery with martin. left due to poor customer service hope all will be turned around. just one request BRING BACK THE NOTROUS CAMS LOL good luck to you all


----------



## rutmaster (Dec 12, 2007)

congrats and it looks awesome! hope you have a great new start!!


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

AT News said:


> With that said, we are pleased to present our new logo to the archery community and invite everyone to visit our Facebook page (http://www.facebook.com/martinarchery) or visit today's contest link (http://bit.ly/1j0XpfL) and register for the FREE BOW A DAY SWEEPSTAKES in anticipation of the release of Catching Fire on November 22, 2013
> 
> Rich Weatherford
> Chief Executive Officer
> ...


Your contest link doesn't work well. The sign up rectangle shows up but before I can fill anything out, it vanishes and the Martin main site appears. I tried it on 4 different browsers.


----------



## Altec111 (Sep 11, 2008)

I dig the new logo.

Now come out with a target bow with an updated nitrous shoot-through!

Thanks!


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

X2...


hunt123 said:


> your contest link doesn't work well. The sign up rectangle shows up but before i can fill anything out, it vanishes and the martin main site appears. I tried it on 4 different browsers.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Great logo! Wish all the success.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

DrumdudeLarry said:


> X2...





hunt123 said:


> Your contest link doesn't work well. The sign up rectangle shows up but before I can fill anything out, it vanishes and the Martin main site appears. I tried it on 4 different browsers.


Log into facebook then click the contest link on Martins facebook page. It will work then.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Actually now I've tried the link in 5 different browsers and on 2 different operating systems. No success.


----------



## Smiley1215 (May 10, 2013)

I would think ir would be a year or two before we see major changes in the bows and new technology from martin. I do wish them the best.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe a setting on your computer, I just went through their facebook to register without a hitch. Good luck its a nice giveaway today.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Log into facebook then click the contest link on Martins facebook page. It will work then.


Oh...a workaround. _"and invite everyone to visit our Facebook page (http://www.facebook.com/martinarchery) *or* visit today's contest link (http://bit.ly/1j0XpfL) and register"_

I'll try it.

It's not a setting on my computer. I've tried two computers, two operating systems and 5 browsers. Maybe it was the way it was coded. The italics text above says you can go to Facebook OR go to the contest link. I don't like Facebook, never ever visit it except when I'm forced to so I chose option 2.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

That worked. You HAVE to log in though otherwise it still won't work. Pumping social media interaction must be part of their new marketing plan.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

ridgeline32 said:


> looks good. glad martin is staying in the bizz.got my start in archery with martin. left due to poor customer service hope all will be turned around. just one request BRING BACK THE NOTROUS CAMS LOL good luck to you all


Love the new Logo, modern and yet still has the Martin Cat in it. Please bring back the Nitrous Cams and the shoot through option. It would be great to a see a bow like the Alien-X with Nitrous-X Cams on it.


----------



## bastage (Nov 5, 2013)

New Logo looks great


And I was able to enter by using the link from facebook, but I did not have to log into Facebook.


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

hunt123 said:


> Your contest link doesn't work well. The sign up rectangle shows up but before I can fill anything out, it vanishes and the Martin main site appears. I tried it on 4 different browsers.


You are following links to old sweepstakes that have already closed. There is only one active each day. The old sweepstakes just forward you to Martin Achery's home page.


----------



## War_Material (Jul 17, 2012)

Very sharp! So good to see a company come back to life and not go to China


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

Instead of working on new logos need to fix you're customer service and quality control on new bows and come out with new limbs for the new modkes


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

buckmaster27 said:


> Instead of working on new logos need to fix you're customer service and quality control on new bows and come out with new limbs for the new modkes



capt. obvious

i'm sure multiple dept's can handle the multi-tasking of logo design and quality control.

I'm quite certain that their aware of past issues and making strides to eliminate past mistakes.


----------



## Paul (Nov 14, 2013)

Great news !!

Please consider making a three piece takedown longbow


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

They better or their gonna go down again


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

buckmaster27 said:


> Instead of working on new logos need to fix you're customer service and quality control on new bows and come out with new limbs for the new modkes


I beg to differ. Due to their pathetic quality control, I had to use their customer service a lot until I switched bow manufacturers and from my experience and that of many others on AT, it was wonderful! Of course that was back when Joel was the main CSR. Hope the new owners bring him back. He was awesome.

Also, unless they have an in-house graphics department which I doubt, they probably outsourced the logo design which would have absolutely nothing to do with quality control, R&D and manufacturing. Totally separate functions.


----------



## carolina cougar (Feb 7, 2005)

*martin*

many folks including myself are waiting to see if the quality returns--i was a die-hard martin fan for many years. today-just about everyone buils a great bow and the competition is steep. at one time-martin was one of the best and had some of the best shooters. they can be back on top again-and i hope they will!


----------



## WildWilt15 (Oct 28, 2013)

I absolutely love martin bows just not the recent quality. hope to buy a new 2014 martin if they come out with something worth looking at quality wise, if not i am definitely content with my prime.


----------



## carolina cougar (Feb 7, 2005)

anyone have any clues as to the 2014 martin line up?


----------

